# Vehicle storage in commercial buildings



## NFRMarshal (Mar 24, 2011)

How do you handling this. We apply 313.1 unless the building was constructed for the purpose of automobile storage such as a parking garage or automotive repair shop.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

313.1???? My IBC only goes to 312.


----------



## permitguy (Mar 25, 2011)

The red book, Coug Dad!   

If it's a legit S-1, and they are only parking (not servicing), I don't sweat it.  We have many office/warehouse buildings being used by contractors/landscapers who pull their trucks in at night to secure all of their tools.


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 25, 2011)

I think he means IFC 313.1


----------



## midwestFCO (Mar 25, 2011)

Same as posted above; if it is a true S-1 or S-2 I have no issue with it.  I would think 313.1 would be a headache to enforce because they would probably not do all the requirements all the time.


----------



## Frank (Mar 25, 2011)

How about displaying a car in an office or a restaurant lobby?

Typically an exotic or antique.

Or new cars and SUVs in airports and malls.


----------



## permitguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Those would be classified as indoor displays, and would need to comply with 314.

314.4 Vehicles. Liquid- or gas-fueled vehicles, boats or other motorcraft shall not be located indoors except as follows:

1. Batteries are disconnected.

2. Fuel in fuel tanks does not exceed one-quarter tank or 5 gallons (19 L) (whichever is least).

3. Fuel tanks and fill openings are closed and sealed to prevent tampering.

4. Vehicles, boats or other motorcraft equipment are not fueled or defueled within the building.


----------



## NFRMarshal (Mar 26, 2011)

The building I am looking at use to be mixed used B/S-1 with 2 roll up doors and an area built out for offices in 1/4 of the space. Not sure what business use to be in there but they are not longer using it that way they have parked a couple of boat in there and a few cars for storage. They also lease it out to two other individuals who treat it as a parking garage for three other vehicles which come and go.


----------



## peach (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't get much more restrictive than S-1 - what are you looking for us to say?

Thanks


----------



## bptp32 (Dec 6, 2012)

FC of NYS;  Our concern is the disconnect of the batteries.  Some of the auto display showrooms state that they cannot disconnect the batteries because thay are then not able to access the vehicle.  Some of the batteries are located in a sealed enclosure in the trunk areas.  The new foreign vehciles are set up differnetly than having the battery in the engine compartment.  thanks for the responses


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2012)

bptp32 said:
			
		

> FC of NYS;  Our concern is the disconnect of the batteries.  Some of the auto display showrooms state that they cannot disconnect the batteries because thay are then not able to access the vehicle.  Some of the batteries are located in a sealed enclosure in the trunk areas.  The new foreign vehciles are set up differnetly than having the battery in the engine compartment.  thanks for the responses


With some vehicles, VWs from about 10 years back come to mind, disconnecting the battery for extended time period will result in loss of programming.

Not just foreign, I remember an old pickup with battery under the passenger floor.

Bertone X1/9 and Ferrari Mondial 8 have battery in front trunk and the engine compartment is behind the passenger compartment.


----------



## firemanx (Dec 9, 2012)

bptp32 said:
			
		

> FC of NYS;  Our concern is the disconnect of the batteries.  Some of the auto display showrooms state that they cannot disconnect the batteries because thay are then not able to access the vehicle.  Some of the batteries are located in a sealed enclosure in the trunk areas.  The new foreign vehciles are set up differnetly than having the battery in the engine compartment.  thanks for the responses


In my opinion, if 314 applies, which it sounds like it does, then they have a choice of copying with the code, not displaying the vehicle indoors OR they can apply for a variance in their situation to whomever handles variances in your jurisdiction.  In my case the variance application goes to the State, they aren't handled on a local level.


----------



## firemanx (Dec 9, 2012)

Sooty, meant to say complying, not copy... (no edit post feature)


----------



## fireguy (Dec 10, 2012)

At the Imperial Palace in Las Vegas is a car museum.  I asked why some cars had blue masking tape on the gas caps.  I was told the masking tape was a tamper indicator to insure no one removed the fuel caps.  I was also told only a limited amount of fuel was allowed in each car by the FD.  Most of the cars are for sale.  Fortunatly, I was able to resist temptaion and did not purchase the Ford race car that was valued at $3 million.

Before clicking on the following, protect your keyboard from drool with a towell.   Imperial Palace Auto Collection Las Vegas - Car Collection in Las Vegas - Imperial Palace Car Museum


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2012)

At which point does the IBC refer to the IFC for this application?


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 10, 2012)

IBC 101.4 which leads to 101.4.6


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2012)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> IBC 101.4 which leads to 101.4.6


excellent.  Now let me throw you a curve ball.  PA did not adopt Chapter 1 of the IBC.  Does it appear as though doing that created a safety issue?


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2012)

101.4 Referenced codes. The other codes listed in Sections 101.4.1 through 101.4.6 and referenced elsewhere in this code shall be considered part of the requirements of this code to the prescribed extent of each such reference.

101.4.1 Gas. The provisions of the International Fuel Gas Code shall apply to the installation of gas piping from the point of delivery, gas appliances and related accessories as covered in this code. These requirements apply to gas piping systems extending from the point of delivery to the inlet connections of appliances and the installation and operation of residential and commercial gas appliances and related accessories.

101.4.2 Mechanical. The provisions of the International Mechanical Code shall apply to the installation, alterations, repairs and replacement of mechanical systems, including equipment, appliances, fixtures, fittings and/or appurtenances, including ventilating, heating, cooling, air-conditioning and refrigeration systems, incinerators and other energy-related systems.

101.4.3 Plumbing. The provisions of the International Plumbing Code shall apply to the installation, alteration, repair and replacement of plumbing systems, including equipment, appliances, fixtures, fittings and appurtenances, and where connected to a water or sewage system and all aspects of a medical gas system. The provisions of the International Private Sewage Disposal Code shall apply to private sewage disposal systems.

101.4.4 Property maintenance. The provisions of the International Property Maintenance Code shall apply to existing structures and premises; equipment and facilities; light, ventilation, space heating, sanitation, life and fire safety hazards; responsibilities of owners, operators and occupants; and occupancy of existing premises and structures.

101.4.5 Fire prevention. The provisions of the International Fire Code shall apply to matters affecting or relating to structures, processes and premises from the hazard of fire and explosion arising from the storage, handling or use of structures, materials or devices; from conditions hazardous to life, property or public welfare in the occupancy of structures or premises; and from the construction, extension, repair, alteration or removal of fire suppression and alarm systems or fire hazards in the structure or on the premises from occupancy or operation.


----------



## gjmaia (Dec 10, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> excellent.  Now let me throw you a curve ball.  PA did not adopt Chapter 1 of the IBC.  Does it appear as though doing that created a safety issue?


while I have not looked at it in this context, in PA, we wrote our own chapter 1, I would check and see if this circumstance is covered there,.............


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 10, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> excellent.  Now let me throw you a curve ball.  PA did not adopt Chapter 1 of the IBC.  Does it appear as though doing that created a safety issue?


 It would depend upon how the fire safety/prevention portion of the code was adopted and allowed to be implemented. ALSO SC did not adopt chapter 1 of the fire codes ----- it does create a few issues when slogging through the legislative and legal management aspect of fire code enforcement.


----------

